# Woman smacked in face by watermelon



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted but I couldn't find anything...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNa2K7uYzE


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

You did it wrong.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 10, 2010)

I've seen it, but it's a funny video.
I'm surprised she didn't faint from the impact.


Edit: For those who make a big deal out of a simple post.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> You did it wrong.



Nope I tried the youtube shortcut it didn't work for me,then again I use an older browser which is probaly why...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn, that ain't cool man


----------



## eltrut (Sep 10, 2010)

to sum up my reaction: OH SHI-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## science (Sep 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Skyline showed me this yesterday.



Sweet, what else happened to you yesterday? Seems like you had an awesome day!


----------



## Raika (Sep 10, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t252996-don-t-laugh

Protip: When all else fails, check the EOF.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2010)

HOLY SHI-!

That looked like it may have hurt a bit! I would not want to be in her position...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 10, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the fuck did you come from...?


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> HOLY SHI-!
> 
> That looked like it may have hurt a bit! I would not want to be in her position...



I want to be in _her_ position!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you do...


----------



## science (Sep 10, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup.


----------



## ore0 (Sep 10, 2010)

BOOM Headshot!

EDIT: Aww someone on the EOF said it already...


----------



## Raiser (Sep 10, 2010)

I would've thought that the elastic force of the watermelon would be enough to break her nose at LEAST.

Anyway, vicious.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 10, 2010)

I feel so bad for her but then it's kind of funny at the same time.
That other girl has the nerve to tell her to keep going though!?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Skyline showed me this yesterday.



No one cares.

Not to be rude, it's just incredibly annoying when people post comments like this like they're something special for watching something earlier then when it was posted by the OP.

----

Lol'd hard. That was awesome. That can't have been a very solid watermelon though. It didn't do a lot of actual damage, lol. Probably hurt like hell regardless.


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, WHAT!?

I thought it did make you special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...my whole life is flipped upside-down...I don't know what to think anymore...I mean, am I now not special?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 10, 2010)

xx_cutie_xx said:
			
		

> That other girl has the nerve to tell her to keep going though!?


Why not? Water Melons are known to be very refreshing.

I'm sure it did wonders for her complexion too.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will always be special, as long as you belive you are.


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm sure it did wonders for her complexion too.
> Well, it's mostly water. It won't do any more than taking a shower. (speaking of which, why do we dry out our skin and shed the oils that keep us clean and moisturized, then artificially moisturize ourselves?)
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Sep 9 2010, 09:49 PM) You will always be special, as long as you belive you are.



D'aww.....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 10, 2010)

dammmn son


----------



## Westside (Sep 10, 2010)

Aww.. poor girl... you guys are sick fucks if you think its funny.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Aww.. poor girl... you guys are sick fucks if you think its funny.


What can I say? I'm on sick puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all honesty, I found it funny at first. I felt really bad after though.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 10, 2010)

Someone owes me a keyboard. I just lolspat up my drink.


----------



## The Viztard (Sep 10, 2010)

*Watermel'OWNED!* LMAO

EDIT: (according to a commenter on YouTube)


----------



## Theraima (Sep 10, 2010)

HUMILIATION!


But damn man, that aint good for your face..


----------



## murkurie (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## OSW (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes.. it wouldn't be funny if she actually was seriously injured... But since she managed to take it.. Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Really? You're honestly making a mountain out of a mole-hill over a casual comment, not even said for bragging purposes. Damn kid, I'd hate to see you freak out over any other little detail when you clearly misunderstand how it was being said.

And yeah, my classmate showed me the video yesterday. That's gotta hurt... Newton must be rolling over in his grave by now. "Equal and opposite reaction, BITCH!"


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

oh fuuuu----


----------



## Depravo (Sep 10, 2010)

It's always nice to see someone hurt themselves while doing something silly.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2010)

Daaaaaaaamn. She just got fucked up. I think she would have been hurt worse if the melon didn't explode on impact.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 10, 2010)

Her partner didn't even care to help. wat


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2010)

xx_cutie_xx said:
			
		

> I feel so bad for her but then it's kind of funny at the same time.
> That other girl has the nerve to tell her to keep going though!?



You do realize there playing for a million dollors right?


----------



## Thoob (Sep 10, 2010)

Ray William Johnson. 

That is all.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Woman smacked in face by watermelon


I thought a thread with this title would be from veho


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 11, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> You do realize there playing for a million dollors right?



I know they are because I sometimes watch the Amazing Race.

I mean come on, she said that she had a headache and couldn't see straight. 
Her partner doesn't even care about how she feels and tells her to keep going instead of helping her.


----------



## redact (Sep 11, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Ray William Johnson.
> 
> That is all.


oh, how i wish he would be smacked in the face with a watermelon...


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 11, 2010)

xx_cutie_xx said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure she cares just not really much that probaly could of been done...


----------



## Falcon27252 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm surprised that she didn't break her nose.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 11, 2010)

I say the first few shots were misses


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> It's always nice to see someone hurt themselves while doing something silly.



QFT


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

That was posted before
Also if you want to have video in your post just put

```
[youtube] [/youtube]
```
around it and it will show up


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That was posted before
> Also if you want to have video in your post just put
> 
> ```
> ...



Doesn't work as I stated already....


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just put the code, not the entire URL.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Just take this part "7iNa2K7uYzE"
And put

```
[youtube]ÂÂ[/youtube]
```
 around that part (code note needed)
like this


Or just highlight that part and hit this


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Just take this part "7iNa2K7uYzE"
> And put
> 
> ```
> ...



Well i'll be damned,thanks i'll keep that in mind if I post anymore...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 12, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metamaster (Sep 12, 2010)

That has got to hurt. At first I though the red stuff you see when the watermelon hit her face was blood, but it was the water melon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm surprised she wasn't out, that must have been a heck of a blow.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2010)

What makes me pissed is how they don't even give her medical attention.


They just force her to try again. I'd sue if I was her.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 12, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> What makes me pissed is how they don't even give her medical attention.
> 
> 
> They just force her to try again. I'd sue if I was her.


I'm sure they made her sign something beforehand that says, "If I Gallagher myself in the dome, I can't try to take your moneys."


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah.

Well, fuck contracts then.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

I was laughing for AGES when I saw this. Epic. Next stop, get David Cameron to do that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

A bit late for me to see this but
LOL!
I lol'd in real life while watching.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 19, 2010)

I was like, 


UHH WHAT TH- HAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 19, 2010)

Call me a sick bastard but I STILL laugh my ass off when I see her get busted in the dome with a large Citrullus lanatus


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

If that happened to me, I would probably have the face the shape of a watermelon right now.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 19, 2010)

lol, OUCH man, that would kill!!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 19, 2010)

I wanna feel sorry for her, but I'm too busy laughing


----------

